# Tea



## cheers12 (Dec 20, 2011)

As we know ,Drinking tea is good for our health , Do any of you guys drink tea? What are your favorites?


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Dec 20, 2011)

I've read that tea was originally drunk in China as a medicine. An acupuncturist friend who practices traditional Chinese medicine compounds teas of different ingredients to help with all sorts of physical ailments. Does anybody here know more about the specific medicinal role(s) of tea?


----------



## Mayla (Dec 20, 2011)

I love tea - I usually order loose leaf from Adagio Teas, and I get their sampler packs. For $12 or less I can get four or five of 'em. I'm a tea junkie, I admit it. 

Green and white and tisanes...I love 'em all.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 20, 2011)

I love tea  Mainly herbal and loose green leaves. Sooooo good!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 20, 2011)

Green 
Thai
Chai
Black
Earl Grey
Chamomile
Lemon
Bavarian Wild Berry 
Vanilla Caramel Truffle

I recently tried Matcha, and it is awesome.


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 20, 2011)

Just about anything from The Republic of Tea including (but not limited to) Their rooibos red tea collection, organic free trade blueberry, and their English Breakfast and Earl Gray.


----------



## Tracyarts (Dec 20, 2011)

I'd have to guess that I drink iced tea every single day. I really like fruit/berry/citrus flavored teas, preferrably white tea, but also flavored oolong and black teas. Sometimes flavored green tea or an all-herbal tea. I'll drink plain iced black tea with lemon too because I can get it anywhere. 

I really like kombucha as well, but only drink it once a week or so since it's kind of hard to find here. I'm not quite ready to try my hand at brewing and fermenting my own, after my sourdough starter disaster... so I just buy bottled whenever I can. 

Occasionally I have hot tea, usually black tea. But I'm mostly a cold drink lover.

Tracy


----------



## it's only me (Dec 21, 2011)

green & black, i also drink it everyday.


----------



## sweetfrancaise (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm a die-hard hot tea drinker, always black (assam, darjeeling, various breakfast blends) and always with milk & sugar. Builder's tea, nice and strong, tastes like happiness. My mom would put some in a bottle for me, heavy on the milk and sugar, when I was quite wee so I've loved it from birth! Nearly, anyway. I'll drink green tea at Asian restaurants, I love proper Moroccan mint tea (not in a tea bag, with fresh mint leaves, sweet), and occasionally I'll have a chai at Starbucks when I want something spicy, but I really can't stand herbal and otherwise flavored infusions.


----------



## topher38 (Feb 5, 2012)

I got a Keurig for my B day and I have got a lot of tea.. so far I drink green tea in the morning and black tea at noon. then have water the rest of the day.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm a Southern girl, so I love me some sweet tea. :eat2: Incidentally, why is it that Northerners always say "No, we don't have sweet tea, but we have sugar you can add to your plain iced tea?" NOT the same thing!!!  lol

I also loooove chai. :wubu:


----------



## EMH1701 (Feb 8, 2012)

I like tea sometimes but am mostly a coffee drinker.

I drink all kinds of tea -- green, black and herbal. But it depends on the mood I'm in.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Feb 8, 2012)

I was introduced to white tea a few years ago and it's my fave. :eat2:

http://altmedicine.about.com/od/herbsupplementguide/a/whitetea.htm


----------



## danbsc29630 (Mar 4, 2012)

I went from a sweet tea gulper to a Darjeeling sipper.


----------



## capra (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm a native of the south, but I hate sweet tea. Always been fond of hot tea though. Earl Grey and Prince of Wales.


----------

